# Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - erstes Szenenbild aus Hobbit Teil 2 veröffentlicht



## MarcHatke (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - erstes Szenenbild aus Hobbit Teil 2 veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Einöde von Smaug - erstes Szenenbild aus Hobbit Teil 2 veröffentlicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2012)

Das Bild zeigt ja schon beinahe das Ende des Buches. Mir ist schleierhaft, was Peter Jackson sich da für den dritten Teil zusammengereimt hat.


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Dezember 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt ja schon beinahe das Ende des Buches. Mir ist schleierhaft, was Peter Jackson sich da für den dritten Teil zusammengereimt hat.


 Entweder neigen Hobbits nun zu Tagträumereien, oder es machts wie bei HDR und macht ne 3 STunden schlacht im dritten Teil. Elben, Zwerge, Menschen, Orks würde sich ideal anbieten


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt ja schon beinahe das Ende des Buches. Mir ist schleierhaft, was Peter Jackson sich da für den dritten Teil zusammengereimt hat.


 
Naja ich schätze in Teil 2 werden jetzt die Spinnen und der Wald, die Elben und die Flucht in den Fässern und Smaug abgehakt.
Und in Teil 3 wird es dann hauptsächlich um die Schlacht gehen, die man natürlich gewaltig in die Länge ziehen kann. 
Ach ja und zwichendurch muss ja auch noch diese Dol Guldur Storyline mit dem Nekromant abgehakt werden, die im ersten Teil zwichendurch in den Raum geworfen wurde 
Da ist schon genug Stoff vorhanden denke ich.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

also ich denke das Szenen Bild ist das, wo man zuerst auf den Drachen drifft, was relativ Früh geschiet, danach geht das ja ne ganze Ecke lang weiter, außerdem wurde Bilbo im Buch während der Schlacht bewusstlos und hat da garnicht teilgenommen
Es zeigt sich halt hier wieder ein Unterschied von etwas zu beschreiben und etwas zu zeigen, ein establishing Shoot kann geschrieben Ewigkeiten dauern und ist im Film dann so 10 Sekunden lang, wohin gegen es bei einer Kampfszene genau anderst herum ist, solange man seine Leser nicht langweilen will, kann man nicht alles beschreiben, aber so es zu zeigen ist kein Problem


----------



## danthe (21. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Naja ich schätze in Teil 2 werden jetzt die Spinnen und der Wald, die Elben und die Flucht in den Fässern und Smaug abgehackt.
> Und in Teil 3 wird es dann hauptsächlich um die Schlacht gehen, die man natürlich gewaltig in die Länge ziehen kann.
> Ach ja und zwichendurch muss ja auch noch diese Dol Guldur Storyline mit dem Nekromant abgehackt werden, die im ersten Teil zwichendurch in den Raum geworfen wurde
> Da ist schon genug Stoff vorhanden denke ich.


 
Der dritte Teil soll doch ein Bindeglied zwischen Hobbit und Herr der Ringe werden, die Handlung des Hobbit ist damit schon nach dem 2.Teil zu Ende.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. Dezember 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt ja schon beinahe das Ende des Buches. Mir ist schleierhaft, was Peter Jackson sich da für den dritten Teil zusammengereimt hat.


Am Ende vom ersten war ich auch schon erstaunt, wie weit der Film ging..


----------



## Corsa500 (21. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Naja ich schätze in Teil 2 werden jetzt die Spinnen und der Wald, die Elben und die Flucht in den Fässern und Smaug abgehackt.
> Und in Teil 3 wird es dann hauptsächlich um die Schlacht gehen, die man natürlich gewaltig in die Länge ziehen kann.
> Ach ja und zwichendurch muss ja auch noch diese Dol Guldur Storyline mit dem Nekromant abgehackt werden, die im ersten Teil zwichendurch in den Raum geworfen wurde
> Da ist schon genug Stoff vorhanden denke ich.


 Jo und zwischendurch hacken wir auch noch ein paar Arme und Beine ab... Oder vielleicht doch eher haken?


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Jo und zwischendurch hacken wir auch noch ein paar Arme und Beine ab... Oder vielleicht doch eher haken?


 
wobei, je nachdem beides zusammen, hacken und haken


----------



## Corsa500 (21. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, je nachdem beides zusammen, hacken und haken


 Klar, wir müssen schließlich noch abhacken dass sich Orks, Menschen und Elben gegenseitig zerhaken - oder so ähnlich


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Jo und zwischendurch hacken wir auch noch ein paar Arme und Beine ab... Oder vielleicht doch eher haken?


 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir noch jede Menge Abhacken zu sehen bekommen, in diesem Fall hab ich aber tatsächlich eher haken gemeint  



danthe schrieb:


> Der dritte Teil soll doch ein Bindeglied zwischen  Hobbit und Herr der Ringe werden, die Handlung des Hobbit ist damit  schon nach dem 2.Teil zu Ende.



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich denke das Bindeglied zu HdR wird die letzte Stunde des dritten Films werden. 
Wenn die Story so ausführlich erzählt wird wie im 1.Teil kann man die restliche Geschichte unmöglich in einem einzigen weiteren Film abschließen.


----------



## Turalyon (21. Dezember 2012)

Das zweite Buch wird in 2 Filme geteilt, so wie es beim letzten Harry Potter gemacht wurde. Find ich persönlich auch besser 

Hab den Film am Mittwoch gesehen, ich muss sagen, das HFR hat sich echt gelohnt


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. Dezember 2012)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Das zweite Buch wird in 2 Filme geteilt, so wie es beim letzten Harry Potter gemacht wurde. Find ich persönlich auch besser
> 
> Hab den Film am Mittwoch gesehen, ich muss sagen, das HFR hat sich echt gelohnt


Welches 2te Buch? "Der Hobbit" ist nur 1 Buch.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. Dezember 2012)

lol das Bild ist alt!


----------



## Fireball8 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab's jetzt gestern auch reingeschafft, musste meine Kumpanen erstmal davon überzeugen in 3D+HFR zu gehen, waren erstmal nicht so begeistert, zu teuer usw.  
Danach meinten se nur: Boah, wie scharf das Bild war, der Hammer ;D
Naja, auf jeden Fall fand' ich den Film klasse, mir standen am Anfang doch tatsächlich fast die Tränen in den Augen, als die Melodie vom Auenland startete  Es ist 'ne Schande, dass ich das Buch selber noch nicht gelesen habe, obwohl ich 'nen großer Fan der HdR-Filme + Bücher bin...keine Ahnung, wie das so an mir vorbeiziehen konnte, muss ich erstmal nachholen 
Freue mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Teil, definitiv wieder in HFR  Wenn das nicht noch ein ganzen Jahr dauern würde 

MfG Fireball


----------

